# Foil for water?



## midnightmadman29 (Nov 2, 2012)

I tried putting some aluminum foil down where my water would be. I doesn't look too bad, but I am wondering if anyone has seen this done being painted with blue or has any pictures? I wondering if a light coat of teal or blue would make it look more realistic?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I've seen it done where is was mounted on a slow revolving cylinder under a pond done with rippled blue glass. A small bulb was aimed on it and the reflection under the glass made it look like rippling water.


----------



## midnightmadman29 (Nov 2, 2012)

I only have a 3/4" drop so I wanted to find something that doesn't take up anymore of the depth. Any ideas?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Midnight,

Shaygetz is the master of realism. Check out his river build here ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=102463&highlight=river#post102463

TJ


----------



## midnightmadman29 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks. My body of water is pretty big, about 3' x 2' so I am still not sure what to do with it!


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

I've used corn syrup and colored it with blue and green food coloring to make water before. It takes a few days to dry, especially if you poor it thick, but it's a cheap substitute for the water making kits. Haven't tried it on a layout, just dioramas in my classroom.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

It's not the greatest shot, but a small pond I made for my Postwar style layout. Simply cut a hole in my carpeting on top, crumpled up a piece of foil and opened it up again. Slid the edges under the carpet and painted it with blue acrylic paint. Catches the 1950's toy train look I wanted, but may or may not look how you want.


----------



## midnightmadman29 (Nov 2, 2012)

N scale catastrophe said:


> I've used corn syrup and colored it with blue and green food coloring to make water before. It takes a few days to dry, especially if you poor it thick, but it's a cheap substitute for the water making kits. Haven't tried it on a layout, just dioramas in my classroom.


Wow does it really harden up???? Im in South Carolina so I am picturing palmetto bugs getting into it before it dries! LOL


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes it gets hard, but we don't have any humidity in colorado.


----------



## midnightmadman29 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hmm. It's usually very humid here, is the common to use?


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Not common in trains layouts, but I have used it for the last 10 years in my classroom to make oceans on kid created topographical maps. You have to use the light corn syrup. Try it on a peice of paper first to see if it sets up in your humidity levels.


----------



## midnightmadman29 (Nov 2, 2012)

How about clear polyurethane?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Not cheap, but clear acrylic is great for water.


----------

